# Beekeeping Educational Series in Boulder, CO!



## Growing Gardens (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi,

I am reaching out on behalf of Growing Gardens of Boulder County to invite all interested locals to take part in our 2017 Beekeeping Series and Advanced Beekeeping Class.

Learn how to keep your own bees during our eight-month series of hands-on classes and labs from March - October. These workshops are designed to support new beekeepers throughout their first season of beekeeping.

Participants will have the opportunity to learn this fascinating skill with the support of our experienced instructor, Tracy Bellehumeur, as well as a community of other new beekeepers. Tracy has been raising bees for nine years using natural methods in Top Bar and Langstroth Hives. 

Our Advanced Beekeeping Class in March is for beekeepers who have overwintered their hives and are looking for additional guidance. 

Seats fill up quickly, so please visit our website to learn more and register today!


See what past students have had to say:

"I've gained a great deal of confidence which allows me to work in my hive. I understand the life cycle of bees, how to identify a healthy queen, how to identify worker brood, drone brood, workers, drones, queens, how to keep my bees healthy and strong."

"Tracy has been an amazing teacher! She is so eager to share resources with students and is very passionate about bees! She inspires confidence in students!"


----------

